
More states are forcing students to study personal finance. It’s a waste of time - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2019/04/23/more-states-are-forcing-students-study-personal-finance-its-waste-time/
======
PaulHoule
If you want people to save you have to: (1) pay people more, and (2) make sure
the extra pay is not eaten up by housing and health care.

~~~
icedchai
That is necessary but not sufficient. The American way is to spend, spend,
spend...

